# java classpath



## sajan_75 (Apr 16, 2002)

i am using a mrjsdk2.2 on OS9.0.i am having trouble compiling a file which is in a package.is there anyway of setting the classpath for compiling these files which are in the package.another thing is that can i get swing support in mac os9.0?.since i read that java2.0 is not supported in java.


----------



## Tigger (Apr 16, 2002)

Your post would be easier to read if You would at least put a space behind your dots and begin the sentence with a capital.

Anyway, put your .java source file in the folder packagename

Than in the javac tool, point the classpath to this folder (actually to the folder *Containing* your package folder).

Example:

Your package:
*mypackage.another*

So the full name of your class would be:
*mypackage.another.Classname*

Now you put it here on your harddrive:
*Mac Hd/javastuff/mypackage/another/Classname.java* 
(assuming your HD is called Mac Hd)

Now point your classpath to:
*Mac Hd/javastuff/* 

That should do the trick.

For Swing support just download the Swing package from http://java.sun.com


----------

